# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  بدست آوردن سورس کد یک سایت

## behnam shamlo

سلام
چطور میشه سورس کد یک سایت رو بدست آورد؟؟؟

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
تو مرورگر گزینه سورس داره عزیز..منظور شما از سورس چیزه دیگه ایی؟؟

----------


## zeinab-es'haghi

سورس html  رو با کلیک راست روی سایت و گزینه ی view source می تونی ببینی. نرم افزارهای دیگه ای هم هستن که مثلا قسمت های مختلف کد مثل css  و javascript و ... رو به شما میدن مثل نرم افزار InstantSource

----------


## behnam shamlo

> سلام
> تو مرورگر گزینه سورس داره عزیز..منظور شما از سورس چیزه دیگه ایی؟؟


بله صابر جان منظورم مثلا کدهای php و ....

----------


## sg.programmer

این برنامه هم یک سایت را کلا دانلود میکنه
Offline Explorer Enterprise

----------


## idocsidocs

> این برنامه هم یک سایت را کلا دانلود میکنه


منظورتون اینه که همه صفحات html به همراه فایلهای خارجی رو می شه از طریق این برنامه دانلود کرد و سایت رو روی سیستم محلی اجرا کرد؟

----------


## ravand

> منظورتون اینه که همه صفحات html به همراه فایلهای خارجی رو می شه از طریق این برنامه دانلود کرد و سایت رو روی سیستم محلی اجرا کرد؟


اين برنامه اي كه ايشون معرفي كردن كل فايل هاي html  يك سايت رو دانلود ميكنه ولي كدهاي php ,و تحت سرور رو نميتوني دانلود كنه. مثل اين مي مونه كه شما بشيني كل سايت رو توي سيستمت file save as كني. ولي اين برنامه كار شما رو در اين مورد راحت ميكنه.

----------


## panahgah

> سورس html  رو با کلیک راست روی سایت و گزینه ی view source می تونی ببینی.  نرم افزارهای دیگه ای هم هستن که مثلا قسمت های مختلف کد مثل css  و  javascript و ... رو به شما میدن مثل نرم افزار InstantSource


چه کار می شه کرد که کسی نتونه  کدهای HTML رو کپی کنه ؟

----------


## dr.undead

بهتر از همه اینایی که دوستان گفتن
افزونه firebug برای فایرفاکس هست

----------


## soroush.r70

با استفاده از مرورگرهای کروم و فایر فاکس راست کلیک کرده گزینه ای وجود داره به نام  inspect element  که راحت می تونی خاصیت های کل وب سایت و یا قسمتی از یک سایت رو بدست بیاری
اینتریت اکسپلورر هم developer tools رو داره با زدن F12 بالا میاد
اوپرا هم developer tools رو داره

----------

